
Nyxt Browser 2.0.0 Pre-release - jmercouris
We are happy to announce a pre-release for Nyxt version 2! This is not
a stable release!<p>Cool new features:<p>+ New &quot;auto-mode&quot;, automatically enables and disables modes depending on the website. Example: automatically turn on your proxy whenever visiting travel websites.<p>+ New &quot;data profiles&quot; help you customize and separate your data. Example: a &quot;work&quot; instance of Nyxt may use different cookies but the same bookmarks as the &quot;personal&quot; instance.<p>+ Built-in Lisp REPL<p>CHECK out our article on our website (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nyxt.atlas.engineer&#x2F;article&#x2F;release-2-pre-release-1.org) for more details.<p>DOWNLOAD: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nyxt.atlas.engineer&#x2F;download
SOURCE: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;atlas-engineer&#x2F;nyxt<p>Thanks for reading :-)
======
mark_l_watson
I had problems getting this to work yesterday on macOS Catalina, but it
installed and ran nicely on my Ubuntu Linux laptop. I say this just to
encourage people to go the Linux route as it seems easier.

~~~
jmercouris
Things are not all roses on the packaging side of macOS :-) We are working on
it, and help is appreciated!

~~~
mark_l_watson
It costs $99/year to be an Apple developer, but then self signing executables
with codesign is fairly easy. Getting apps into the Apple App Store is a pain,
not recommending that.

Alternatively, I think more people use brew than macports, so that supporting
a brew install would be good.

~~~
jmercouris
The hard part is getting WebKitGTK+ to compile, the rest is easy.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I am downloading the Qt dependencies, and will try a build from source on
macOS using: export NYXT_RENDERER=qt

------
jolmg
It's pretty exciting to see new web browsers where the whole source is
customizable without having to do a complete recompilation. I was just
evaluating switching from firefox to qutebrowser. I'll look into this one too.

I see it uses webkit2gtk. I wonder how it compares to qt5-webengine, in
particular with respect to the devtools. Since qt5-webengine is based on
chromium, it seems preferable. Have you guys considered supporting alternate
backends?

EDIT: Oh! I see you guys already have a repo for a Common Lisp binding to
QtWebEngine.

[https://github.com/atlas-engineer/cl-webengine](https://github.com/atlas-
engineer/cl-webengine)

------
Minor49er
I went to the Download page and hit the "Get Nyxt for GNU/Linux!" button, but
it hit a 404 page.

Also, just a minor suggestion, but you should style the "Download for macOS",
"Download for GNU/Linux (x86-64)", and "Download Source" headers as buttons or
links. It looks like they are just text headers with nothing underneath them
until you click on them. The cursor doesn't even change when hovering.

~~~
jmercouris
You are absolutely right! We accidentally named it "next" instead of "Nyxt".
Link fixed! Sorry about that. Please try again.

~~~
Minor49er
Awesome. I am downloading it now. Thank you for the quick fix!

------
zzo38computer
These new ideas are good. However, I would want to see a browser which is not
based on WebKit and such things like that, instead being one specifically
designed for expert users, with many differences than existing engines.

~~~
jmercouris
Me too. Realistically this is far beyond our budget available :-\

I hope one day we can do this.

